# Mt. Mitchell



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

I usually check the weather before I start up from Marion herehttp://www.nc-climate.ncsu.edu/cronos/?station=MITC but seeems that the weather has taken its toll on the weather station. Anyone have a weather/road report? I usually start in Marion and ride up 80, then up the BRP to the top of Mitchell. Thanks.


----------

